
How React Won - chrisco255
https://medium.com/@chriscordle/why-angular-2-4-is-too-little-too-late-ea86d7fa0bae
======
insulanian
> It is built on TypeScript and RxJS, which are two 3rd party libraries for
> types, decorators, and reactive, observable state management.

TypeScript is not a library for types. TypeScript is a programming language.

~~~
chrisco255
True. Good point. It's still a 3rd party tool available to you no matter what
stack you choose.

------
zdware
> "It’s not hard to infer that React was a key reason why Facebook was able to
> do this [release Snapchat clone features] so rapidly."

This is a huge jump man. I think you're broadly generalizing stuff here.

~~~
chrisco255
Good luck doing that with an Angular-based code base.

~~~
tyrw
The fanboyishness really reduces your credibility as an author. If Facebook
needed to clone an app that was a potential existential threat to their
business with Angular, Vue, jQuery, or anything else they would do it just
fine.

~~~
chrisco255
Angular 4 just came out 4 months ago. NativeScript + Angular 4...just released
this year. Who knows if that's even mature at this point? Google doesn't build
native mobile apps with Angular. Never have and who knows if they ever will?
They use native Java and native iOS. No doubt they could achieve rapid
simultaneous deployment of features...but they have to juggle a lot of
different tech stacks to do so. Facebook benefits tremendously by unifying its
code base around React. Tremendous productivity benefits

------
cpr
Sounds a bit ungracious (tone is "nyah, nyah you lost"), but seems generally
accurate from 20,000 feet up.

